# MX Leader pricing help



## jkuhlen12 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've got a 58 cm MX leader frame in molteni orange in great shape. Currently has an easton ec 90 fork on it w/king headset, campy record braze on FD, italian bb still inside. Still have the original steel fork as well. Looking to sell - can anyone give me a pricepoint I should expect for this? thanks for your help


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Maybe $1500 if it's in excellent condition but only with the original fork on it. The EC90 fork will detract from the overall value. The derailler and bb won't add much to the overall price. 

Take lots of close up pics, have the serial number listed so it can be verified as authentic and post lots of frame measurements. The more info the better. 

Do an ebay search and see what MXL have been going for lately. That will give you a good comparison.


----------

